# shirt vinyl



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

OK now that I've got my new US Cutter I'd like to know what vinyl most people are using for tees. I want something with a soft hand, easy weed, but durable. Will be doing a lot of small company pocket logos 3/4"X4" and some larger. Just wondering what you guys are using for this application.
Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Try multicut from JoJopaper. Great price sticky backing. easy to work with.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

MultiCut is great. A LOT of people use Thermoflex Plus, too. If you'd like to try just a few feet of Thermoflex Plus to try it out, go to Specialty Graphics Supply (Specialty Graphics Supply). You can buy it by the foot.

Another thing to keep in mind is TuffCut from Joto (Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto). It's actually screenprinting ink on a carrier that you cut on a vinyl cutter. It has the softest hand we've found of any media, tho its carrier isn't sticky, so doing small, detailed designs can be a little difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i use hotfixfilms.com ... great service and a great product.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

*Beacon Graphics.com has .Thermoflex Plus. good stuff*


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

multicut from jotopaper.com as Lou recommended.


----------



## HARDCORE07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to jump on your post but i'm in the UK and was wondering what vinyl you guys use for t-shirts (in the UK)? I'm using Hotflex at the moment but as it's the only one i've tried i cant say if it's the best.

Thanks


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

I've used spectra from imprintables warehouse. Pretty good stuff. 
And don't forget stahls'
If you want to do multi color use the cold peel. The first color wont be ruined when applying the second or third color.

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

In the UK i have used all xpres vinyls and flock. They are great quality and not the most expensive. I would recommend all of them. Graphityp vinyl is ok.

I've used themagictouch stuff but it's not as good and targettransfers are trying to get me to try their range but they can't match xpres for price so there is no point changing.

I used some from a local sign suppliers a while back, don't know what it was ( poss polyflex? )but it was crap and more expensive. It was a poor weeder and i found that sections just would not stick no matter what i did.

I'm sticking with xpres

Lee


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like to use Hoymark 70.I have tried a few others, but the Hotmark is my favorite to use.This should be a easy product for you to find it is manufactured in France. Good luck. ....... JB


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i use thermoflex ll i usually get from Specialty Graphics Supply


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

mazinger said:


> i use thermoflex ll i usually get from Specialty Graphics Supply


 
sisser from the same place is preaty good.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

I Use Hotmark 70 From Signware house


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ppalmernc said:


> I've used spectra from imprintables warehouse. Pretty good stuff.
> And don't forget stahls'
> If you want to do multi color use the cold peel. The first color wont be ruined when applying the second or third color.
> 
> Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


oh sorry, but i beg to differ BIG time! i've done thousands of multi-color applications and never use anything _but_ hot peel! i've never ruined a first/second/third color yet! i prefer multicut but also use some thermoflex plus.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

We use thermoflex Plus & get from Specialty Graphics Supply Also fellers makes a product called Fibron that's very similar to thermoflex & it works well too.


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

jberte said:


> oh sorry, but i beg to differ BIG time! i've done thousands of multi-color applications and never use anything _but_ hot peel! i've never ruined a first/second/third color yet! i prefer multicut but also use some thermoflex plus.


 
Sounds good to me, what ever works. 
Whats the most colors you've pressed onto a shirt? How long did you press each color? Do you have any samples to show?

Thanks


----------



## lelio quessy (Nov 9, 2007)

can somebody tell me where to get vinyl transfer as flock in china
lelio-mauritius


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I find ThermoFlex to be the easiest to work with but have heard great things about MultiCut as well. 

I want to try it but was a bit of a hassle trying to order it on the website. To use your credit card you need to fill out an authorization form and fax it in with a copy of both sides of the card. Sorry.....maybe I'm just lazy but if I can't go to your site and order using a credit card without all that hassle....just not going to happen!!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

ppalmernc said:


> If you want to do multi color use the cold peel. The first color wont be ruined when applying the second or third color.


You definitely want to do hot peel with multi-color. With hot peel, you get less shrinkage/warpage so its easier to register the 2nd color while the first color is still hot. For the 1st color, just press it just enough to be able to peel the backing off. Some vinyl's work better than others for this.

And of course doing hot peel also allows you to press them faster, and it leaves a better hand in my opinion.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mazinger said:


> i use thermoflex ll i usually get from Specialty Graphics Supply


If you're using Specialty Graphics Supply, be sure you're getting the T-ShirtForums member discount here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_specialtygraphicsexclusive.htm


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

I use Stahl's Thermo-Film for all the area's teams and player names. For artistic work and delicate designs, I use Joto Multi-Cut. I also use Joto's Glitter Cut and some other brand (that I can not recall, right now) that is gold foil and chrome foil.

Stahls and Joto, both are hot peel, and I have done multilayer with both of these. With Stahls, I have done a four layer design. With Joto, I have gotten up to only two layers. (Did not take any photos, so can not post a pic of the results.....sorry.)


----------



## shirley1520 (May 27, 2007)

hiGH said:


> i use hotfixfilms.com ... great service and a great product.


Do they have their prices on their website? They sent me samples but no prices. I guess I'll have to give them a call. 

Have you tried their glitter heat vinyl?
Shirley


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

shirley1520 said:


> Do they have their prices on their website? They sent me samples but no prices. I guess I'll have to give them a call.
> 
> Have you tried their glitter heat vinyl?
> Shirley


they dont have any pricing on their website.. contact chihn and he'll take care of you..

the glitter is great.. mixes great with flock and metallic.. i specially like the flock


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

rusty said:


> You definitely want to do hot peel with multi-color. With hot peel, you get less shrinkage/warpage so its easier to register the 2nd color while the first color is still hot. For the 1st color, just press it just enough to be able to peel the backing off. Some vinyl's work better than others for this.
> 
> And of course doing hot peel also allows you to press them faster, and it leaves a better hand in my opinion.


 
Ok, sounds good. I have a multi color job lined up for as soon as my cutter gets here.

Thanks


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Once you've used Thermoflex Plus, you won't want to use anything else.
It's easy to weed even when working with tiny detail, has a great thick sticky backing, is thin for a transfer vinyl, and the graphic is almost indestructible once applied.


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

gothicaleigh said:


> Once you've used Thermoflex Plus, you won't want to use anything else.
> It's easy to weed even when working with tiny detail, has a great thick sticky backing, is thin for a transfer vinyl, and the graphic is almost indestructible once applied.


 
Is that one from Stahls? I used to use them a long time ago. I think it was called thermofilm. Or is the themoflex your talking about is from someone else?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thermoflex (Plus, Xtra, etc) is from Specialty Materials.

The best (and cheapest) place I've found to buy it is at Specialty Graphics Supply (Specialty Graphics Supply). Not only do they have the cheapest price, but then you can get the T-Shirt Forums' 5% discount (look on the left here), AND they sell it by the foot!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

gothicaleigh said:


> Once you've used Thermoflex Plus, you won't want to use anything else.
> It's easy to weed even when working with tiny detail, has a great thick sticky backing, is thin for a transfer vinyl, and the graphic is almost indestructible once applied.


Don't bet on it. I used thermoflex plus before I tried multicut and now I use multicut almost exclusively.


----------



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

Just want to thank everyone for all the great info. I think I'll be going with the multicut as my first vinyl purchase but will probably try the thermoflex also, sometime in the near future.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

As I said, if you'd like to try just a couple of feet of ThermoFlex Plus, you can do that with Specialty Graphics Supply.

We like MultiCut, too, but you really should try ThermoFlex Plus.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 30, 2006)

I use eZweed because it is easy to weed and it has a sticky back that is easy to work with if you need two color.


----------



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

*I am using joto multicut for a 7 color design on a t shirt, the colors will not overlap. Do I do each color for 20 sec. or should I just press each for 5 and then hit the whole thing for 20 sec. their directions say 20 sec. each color....I would love to hear your experiences with it!*


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

2-5 seconds is all you need then hit it all for 15-20 seconds.


----------



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much. I appreciate the advice!


----------

